# Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Cigar Review - A good Fuente



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I generally prefer a darker, more robust cigar but smoke a Fuente here and there as a change of pace. That said, this is an excellent cigar. Nice...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B Cigar Review - A good Fuente


----------

